# Torque Wrench



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You'll be fine with something from Sears, if that's what your budget is like. Realistically, it's not like you're going to torque the connections 10 times better with a torque wrench that costs 10 times as much. I would, however, recommend a micrometer adjustable torque wrench as opposed to the one with the pointer. Oh, one more thing... you're actually shopping for two torque wrenches. One for inch pounds and one for foot pounds. You'll need both.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

if you want something cheap, and that will last.... craftsman. 

if you wanna spend a little more, and have one of the best... snap on

or gedore, facom, hazet


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought mine at Northern Tool. It is quite sturdy for a Northern Tool product, and has a lifetime warranty. I've had a Craftsman in the past, and they are fine too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I carry two Craftsmans.... 3/8 and 1/2":








​


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You'll be fine with something from Sears, if that's what your budget is like. Realistically, it's not like you're going to torque the connections 10 times better with a torque wrench that costs 10 times as much. I would, however, recommend a micrometer adjustable torque wrench as opposed to the one with the pointer. Oh, one more thing... you're actually shopping for two torque wrenches. One for inch pounds and one for foot pounds. You'll need both.


 
On top of that I have 3 torque screwdrivers also. I made up my mind, and drew a line in the sand, that if I'm terminating wires to something that cost more than 1,000 bucks, all terminations get torqued.


----------



## ZZDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

I use whatever the company supplies these days, but I occasionally drop them off somewhere to be calibrated. Anyway I have asked the technicians what they consider to be the best and they always say the same thing - Proto. They claim Proto is better built and hold their calibration longer. I don't really know, except that 3 different techs from 3 different calibration companies in different states have told me the same thing.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ZZDoug said:


> I use whatever the company supplies these days, but I occasionally drop them off somewhere to be calibrated. Anyway I have asked the technicians what they consider to be the best and they always say the same thing - Proto. They claim Proto is better built and hold their calibration longer. I don't really know, except that 3 different techs from 3 different calibration companies in different states have told me the same thing.


 
I would agree with that. Quite pricey too


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm thinking Craftsman.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm thinking Craftsman.



I got my craftsman on sale for $59:thumbup:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I carry two Craftsmans.... 3/8 and 1/2":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would a torque wrench read correctly when you add length like that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Would a torque wrench read correctly when you add length like that?


Not 100%, but it would be close enough. That's what it takes to get to some terminals in larger breakers.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> Would a torque wrench read correctly when you add length like that?


 
If there's any deflection in the bits, which there will be at higher values, than the answer is no. Torqueing smaller devices is one thing, torqueing conn's in gear is another.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

How often should a click type torque wrench be calibrated? And where do you go to have one calibrated?


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with Armstrong? They seem to have reasonable pricing on some new electronic models.

http://www.armstrongtools.com/ECommerce/Product.aspx


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> How often should a click type torque wrench be calibrated? And where do you go to have one calibrated?


 
Working solo, sheesh, can't answer that. Shared tools in a shop? Well,.....
how often do you have to have your TE calibrated? Is it required in your reports/installations????????

I can get both stamped for a year, and it costs over time. Lots of guys ask if it is necessary.........well it depends. Yes it does, and the quality of work relies on it. Can you prove it, and how much do you care?????

If you're into construction, do you paint term's when you're finished?????


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thayer said:


> Does anyone have experience with Armstrong? They seem to have reasonable pricing on some new electronic models.
> 
> http://www.armstrongtools.com/ECommerce/Product.aspx


I think that's either a Grainger or McMaster-Carr house brand. Everything I've ever gotten of the Armstrong brand has been top notch.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> How often should a click type torque wrench be calibrated? And where do you go to have one calibrated?



I know it's not 'legal', but I just pit one against the other.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

76nemo said:


> Working solo, sheesh, can't answer that. Shared tools in a shop? Well,.....
> how often do you have to have your TE calibrated? Is it required in your reports/installations????????
> 
> I can get both stamped for a year, and it costs over time. Lots of guys ask if it is necessary.........well it depends. Yes it does, and the quality of work relies on it. Can you prove it, and how much do you care?????
> ...


Exactly, your values are worthless unless you are using a calibrated wrench (Or test equipment) when following any spec with any meaning. Every single test report I write is required to have the calibration info on the test sheet. Otherwise the reports are rejected (And no I am not talking nuclear here, commercial specs)


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

What are most people using 1/2 or 3/8 drive. I have always had one of each simply for handle length.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Thayer said:


> What are most people using 1/2 or 3/8 drive. I have always had one of each simply for handle length.


 
As you say, it'd be nice to have both, but for the most part, I'd start out with a half.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thayer said:


> What are most people using 1/2 or 3/8 drive. I have always had one of each simply for handle length.



My 3/8th is in inch-lbs. The 1/2 is in ft-lbs.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> My 3/8th is in inch-lbs. The 1/2 is in ft-lbs.


What are you using a inch/lbs wrench for Ken? Do you use it at all???


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I think that's either a Grainger or McMaster-Carr house brand. Everything I've ever gotten of the Armstrong brand has been top notch.


Armstrong is top notch. I believe it is part of the danaher group.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Zog said:


> Exactly, your values are worthless unless you are using a calibrated wrench (Or test equipment) when following any spec with any meaning. Every single test report I write is required to have the calibration info on the test sheet. Otherwise the reports are rejected (And no I am not talking nuclear here, commercial specs)


I seem to remember a Seimens switchgear commissioning worksheet that had blanks for the model/serial of the torque tool(s) used, and the calibration date(s).


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Working solo, sheesh, can't answer that. Shared tools in a shop? Well,.....
> how often do you have to have your TE calibrated? Is it required in your reports/installations????????
> 
> I can get both stamped for a year, and it costs over time. Lots of guys ask if it is necessary.........well it depends. Yes it does, and the quality of work relies on it. Can you prove it, and how much do you care?????
> ...


We do primarily residential, I've never needed a report or anything. More just interested in what kind of upkeep would be required when I buy one. How many of you guys use a torque wrench on a residential panel?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> We do primarily residential, I've never needed a report or anything. More just interested in what kind of upkeep would be required when I buy one. How many of you guys use a torque wrench on a residential panel?



Biggest thing about click-style torque wrenches is to* dial them back to zero when you're finished using them*.

I torque the mains, as well as the terminals on the meter socket.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

In case your going to get something spendy CDI and Precision Instruments make most of the torque wrenches for the truck brands like Snap-on and can be bought for less when branded as such. 

I've read that with the split beam click type are pretty durable due to fewer moving parts and you don't have to reset them to zero like the spring type which would be a good thing if they're company tools and not just for your own use. 

As for the use of a in/lb wrench like someone mentioned earlier they're probably good for torquing small bolt up to around 40 to 50ft/lbs since you usually have to get above 20% deflection before your torque reading are really accurate.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have 1/2 and 3/8th split beam and micrometer type wrenches in the inch and foot lb flavors. Mine are Snap-On and Matco but that is because i used to be a mechanic so why buy another set if i already have them. I have a set of the needle style beam wrenches too but i only use them when measuring rotating torque, not something we would normally do in this field of work. These things can get expensive, i know i have around $1200.00 in mine.


----------

